# Piddle Pad or Litter Training



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi everyone--we will be getting our Havanese puppy sometime in the late January/early February time frame and it will be really cold in Ohio. My husband is not enthusiastic about pad or litter training, but it would be great in many ways. I'd like to train to both pad and outdoors. We've housetrained several dogs successfully; most recently our beloved Bolognese, Scampi, who died in March. Does anyone have thoughts on this? Thanks so much.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We love having the litter box available. It's easy to clean, inexpensive and biodegradable. Kodi has had no trouble learning that either "out" or the box are acceptable alternatives, and it means that we don't HAVE to be up at 6 AM to let him out to potty.

My feeling is that at least for us, the litter box actually has shortened the potty training curve by giving him an acceptable option inside the house fow when he can't make it outside.

We only used pads for the first few weeks, and then not the way most people do. Our breeder showed us how to make "porta-potties" for Kodi when we needed to let him potty in places where it was questionable whether it was safe to put him on the ground. We put a handful of the wood pellets on the pad so that he knew what he was supposed to do on it, and then put him down on the pad to go. It worked great, but obviously, we only needed it until he'd had his shots and it was safe to let him find his own spot.

I've heard a number of people say that their Havs tear pads up. (I guess this isn't surprising since they seem to love tearing ANY paper up!<g>) We didn't have this problem, but then, he was never left alone with one either.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks so much, Krandall, this is really hopeful and Kodi sounds like a real winner. Have a great day.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie uses the Ugodog. I line it with newspaper. It has worked great-it's maybe the best purchase I've made for her. I love this concept because you buy the Ugodog device and never have to buy anything else again-I always have newspaper around.
She also knows it's fine to go outside.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thanks!*

These replies are so helpful--thanks and I'll look up the UgoDog. Your little one is adorable.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I started Capote on a pee pad when he was a puppy. He loovved tearing them up..lol. When I moved to the new house he just started holding it on his own. (for about 8 hours) ..so I'd come home to no messes and a torn up pee pad.. lol. So we stopped using them.

Taylor was a breeze. She came housebroken from the humane society so I didn't have to do anything with her. She's better at it than Capote is.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*This forum is great!*

Thanks, Capote's Mom. Helpful info since I do know the Havanese are paper shredders, as was our Bolognese.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

There are trays you can buy for the puppy pads, that hold the pad down. This helped us when Miley wanted to shred the pads.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Renee said:


> There are trays you can buy for the puppy pads, that hold the pad down. This helped us when Miley wanted to shred the pads.


...SOUNDS like a good idea, doesn't it? Wanna buy mine? Capote would just shred the interior of the pee pad and then pull it apart from there. lol


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

The trays do allow shredding. Ugodog or Wizdog are trays with a grid over the pad so they can't shred it. 

Lola started out in a litter box, but she wanted to chew the paper pellets, so I switched to the Wizdog. She goes on the Wizdog when it is raining, or I am busy. 

Lola will only pee on it, though. She never pees and poops in the same place. So we go outside for poop. 

Shirley - if you read through the many threads on potty training, you may get an idea of what you are in for. Havs can be notoriously difficult to potty train. If your breeder has started your pup on the way, all the better for you. Many do not. Read advice from member Tom King. It helps to focus you pup on learning what "go potty" (or whatever your phrase is) means so you can get to the point where he will go on command. Many owners who have yards where the pups can roam spend endless minutes/hours taking the dog out and waiting for him to go. I live in the city, so my dog was always on a leash and we went to one area specifically to go potty. It helped her learn the concept. 

And even then we had backsliding when I boarded her for a weekend. Oy, it can be a trial. The more advanced prep you do the better your experience will be!

Good luck, and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*The Joys of Potty Training*

Thanks, Lola's Mom, all of these are such good 'hints' and I'll look up the Wiz Dog
too. I think the most important thing in housebreaking is consistency--you just have to keep at it until they 'get the message'.

Lola is a winner.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy uses a litter box and I love this method. My biggest concern with getting a dog was whether I would be successful at house training. I first used pee pads but many times he would just pick it up and run with it or shred it to pieces. A customer came into my shop one day and told me I should litter train him. It was very easy to do and it is a very clean method. Because we brought Murphy home in November it was a much better way to train him because we didn't have to brave the elements. Murphy also knows that it is perfectly acceptable to go outside.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Litter Training*

Thanks, MurphyMoe's Mom! Cute name. This is a suggestion I've heard and we'll consider it. I do agree with you that 'inside' training surely has its merits. We are an older couple and it would be wonderful not to have to go outside with a puppy in very cold or very wet weather.


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Shirley. Atticus is 3 months old and I have been training him to use a UGO Dog since he came home at 8 weeks. Very quickly he got the hang of it. He does not do his business outside at this point. Living in a Manhattan apartment and being in my late 50's, I would like him to be able to do his business on the UGO Dog and use his walks for exercise and recreation, although I want him to learn to go outside as well. The UGO Dog is easy to clean. I actually place a pee pad under the grates so I don't have to clean the base everyday, I just replace the pee pad daily. The poop just gets flushed into the toilet and I clean the grates with hot water and soap each evening. For me, and my situation this works well - clean and easy. I like having the flexibility to sleep a bit later or not rush down the corridor and down the elevator and not be tied to his need to relieve himself. Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thanks!*

First, Atticus is just too cute. Thanks so much for the tip--surely it must be so much easier in a Manhattan apartment to have this way for him to be comfortable and for you not to have to rush out in the morning. We're certainly considering the Ugodog and were thinking of newspaper vs. piddle pad. Good
to consider the pad from the standpoint of not having to clean the 'floor' each day. We would need to use this in our bathroom which is pretty big--have you ever had a problem with odor using this? Thanks again.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ugodog-I'll chime in here!
As far as smell, no, I never smell anything disagreeable around the house from the dog potty. I change the soiled paper each night, then spray the bottom tray with Fantastic antibacterial or Lysol kitchen cleaner, and spray the grates on both sides with Lysol or Clorox Anywhere spray and wipe clean. I feel better using the newspaper-practically free, abundant and biodegradable. I started using the device because Pixie was too small for heartworm medication and couldn't go outside as a puppy (in Florida the mosquitos are the state bird.) She just took to it and goes solely on it now at home. When we travel, she goes at the rest stop grass just fine. When I take her to my moms, she goes on the grass with her shih tzu aunties just fine too.

I have to add Atticus has gorgeous coloring!!!!!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Shirley, Beth - Atticus and I both thank you for your compliments on his looks and coloring. Shirley, once you get your pup, be sure to post pictures! Beth, Pixie's eyes are truly soulful - I love them.

I will also say odor has not been an issue with the UGO Dog. We keep ours in the living room for now and its in his ex pen when we are at work. I do stay on top of clearing it of poop. I will say that I only use the pee pads as a liner because I did want him to recognize them for when we travel or are visiting others and the UGO does not come along. Eventually I like the idea of replacing the pee pads with newspaper - although I read the internet for news these days, soI'd have to go out of my way to get newspapers!!!! LOL


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Sam, Atticus Finch is absolutely adorable and I love his name. What a great book!


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks Holly!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Love this Form*

Hey all you guys--thanks so much for all the help. Manhattan Mom--you know if you travel by car, one of the great things about this is that the Ugodog can go with you.????


----------



## bridget123 (Sep 18, 2009)

We have trained our hav to ring a tap bell when she wants to go out. works great.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Bridget, how did you train your little guy (or girl) to tap the bell? Sounds difficult but perhaps not. Thanks


----------



## bridget123 (Sep 18, 2009)

I did train her (Phoebe) to do this. Every time I took her out for "potty" I tapped her paw on the bell. If I caught her in the act I tapped it with my foot on the way by. The door only opened when the bell rang. One day she just caught on. That was a long day as all she did was ring the bell, but I let her out each time. Kind of funny in hindsight


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Phoebe is a smartie--did she get a treat each time the door opened or only when she did her business? She probably did equate the bell ringing with the opening of the door--she thought she'd opened the door! This becomes a 'who's training who'--cute.


----------



## bridget123 (Sep 18, 2009)

she got the treat when she did her business.I used a clicker for a while till she got it. I still do that when she comes in after going. She lies right down & waits for it! She does still have accidents in the house I must say. She is 2.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, Bridget--good information. There are several ways to go on housebreaking certainly and I'd like for the puppy to be trained both for inside (pee pad or alternative) and outside.


----------

